# Appeal from India against Cancellation of Critical Skills Visa for South Africa



## Sand2502 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi Experts,

Hi Ravi,

I applied csv at Mumbai Consulate on 31st May 2016 but it got cancelled. They have rejected with an unexpected reason of non-submission of some document. But, I know that I have submitted that document.
Also, they said that they called and informed me already for the same reason. But, it is not. I did not receive any call from them.

I heard there is some Appeal procedure that I can appeal against their decision within 10 days of receiving that cancelled notification, without paying any further fees. 
I am not sure about this procedure at all. 

Do you have any idea about that procedure? 
Please guide me. How much time it takes?
Do I need to visit personally or someone else can go on my behalf?

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## papm8855 (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Sandeep,

Same happened in my CSV also. Can you give me u r no or mail id my mail id is at gmail dot com


----------



## Sand2502 (Aug 20, 2015)

Plese note down.
sapunderscorevijay25atrediffmail.com

Let us share each other's experiences.

Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## rohanskoshti (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi,

My CSV application was rejected last year but then I did not appeal. Now I want to reprocess the application but for that I would need to SAQA and Critical assessment letter again. But these original documents are held by embassy ( they did not return those to me last year ). Please advise how do I process from here.


----------



## rohanskoshti (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi,

My CSV application was rejected last year but then I did not appeal. Now I want to reprocess the application but for that I would need to SAQA and Critical assessment letter again. But these original documents are held by embassy ( they did not return those to me last year ). Please advise how do I process from here.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

You'll have to reapply for a new SAQA certificate, they do not issue replacements or copies.

A copy of the application / assessment letter will be fine


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

Sand2502 said:


> Plese note down.
> sapunderscorevijay25atrediffmail.com
> 
> Let us share each other's experiences.
> ...


Sandeep

Did you come to know on the status of rejection and why it was rejected

Regards
Prashant


----------



## prash.varma (Dec 19, 2015)

papm8855 said:


> Hi Sandeep,
> 
> Same happened in my CSV also. Can you give me u r no or mail id my mail id is at gmail dot com


Hi

Do you know the exact reason for rejection now


----------



## Sand2502 (Aug 20, 2015)

*Appeal from India against Cancellation of Critical Skills Visa for SA*



Oyibopeppeh said:


> You'll have to reapply for a new SAQA certificate, they do not issue replacements or copies.
> 
> A copy of the application / assessment letter will be fine


Hi,

Howz it?

Unfortunately, I did a mistake. I appealed against their decision of cancellation my CSV on 24th Sep. 2016 but I did not received any response till date.
When I call to SA Consulate in Mumbai, India; they says it takes long time which may be 8-10 months. 
Now, I have stuck. I cannot re-apply till the response come against my appeal.
So, please suggest me in this case. 
Can you please guide me, to whom shall I approach now?

Thanks in advance!!

Cheers!!
Sandeep


----------

